# DIY Decorating with Goodwill items



## butacska (Aug 11, 2009)

Found some old candle holders outside on my table... dirty rusty... 








Cleaned with soapy water, degreased with alcohol then I touched it only with vinyl gloves on. 








Spray painted with Rustoleum Frosted Glass spray... 








Printed out two of my own photographs, assembled the table, bought $4.99 wheat in Michael's and: 








The finished project: 








Thanks for looking  Let me know what you think and post your own project if you have one  Maria


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks so much better. 

You did a great job. 

Thanks for posting it with all the details and pics.


----------



## butacska (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## butacska (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Fabulous!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

